# No :yaywii: ???



## B-Blue (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, 
I was wondering why there isn't a smiley holding a Wii remote?
I found this one at Google Images, it's in GIF and the size is good and everything:





*+*












Please add it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless you have a better one.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

You do notice theres a pattern here right?
And you can tell who the odd one out is right?
right?



Spoiler



The Wii is not a handheld


----------



## silverspoon (Apr 8, 2008)

.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Objection!



Spoiler



The :yaykikkoman: is the smiley to add.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 8, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=39724

i still like this one


----------



## The Teej (Apr 8, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> You do notice theres a pattern here right?
> And you can tell who the odd one out is right?
> right?
> 
> ...



OBJECTION!



Spoiler



The Wii, DS and GBA all have their own sections


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry I didn't know there was a post about this. But it doesn't matter which one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. All I want is a  smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So are you guys with me or not?


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 8, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...














However my point still stands. The Wii is not a handheld which means that the smiley shouldn't be holding it.
For all we know these smiley's could be standing outside.
What kind of smiley takes a wii outside?


----------



## xJonny (Apr 8, 2008)

He never takes any Wii outside.

In fact, it is only the wii remote that is in his possesion!


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 9, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Objection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO.

As for the yaywii thing, why not add a yay360 and yayps3 and a yaypc while we`re at it?  Sorry if that was sarcastic, I was trying to point out that if we get an emoticon for Wii why not get one for all the consoles.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES.


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 9, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a cooking forum, totally.  But here on GBAtemp...









NO.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 9, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 9, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> As for the yaywii thing, why not add a yay360 and yayps3 and a yaypc while we`re at it?



Actually that's not a bad  idea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . . . Ill go search for them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And stop the "YES, NO AND OBJECTION" guys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: SHIT!!! I FOUND THIS WHILE I WAS SEARCHING . . .





































 = Awesomeness


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 9, 2008)

YAYWII sounds too much like YAOI


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 9, 2008)

Then add a  and a :yay360: too!
Down with console discrimination!


----------



## Shinji (Apr 9, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> YAYWII sounds too much like YAOI












-or-

__ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








and VVoltz: we'll be needing those :boo360: and :boops3: to go with the :boowii: (hehe, david boowii)


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 9, 2008)

Shinji said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monster, whatahell are you doing with those smiles?!?!?!?!?, oh wait, they actually seem to be enjoying it!

And, no, you are wrong, there should be :boovirtualboy: and :booatarijaguar:, speaking of piracy, perhaps we can create a :yarPSP: or :yarDS:


----------



## Shinji (Apr 9, 2008)

yar!










:boo32x:


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 9, 2008)

Couldn't find any smiley holding an xbox or 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
But I found this:
*360*




and
*xbox*





remove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the SP and put xbox instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

EDIT: This is the only ps3 I found:





EDIT 2: Found a better one:





EDIT 3: Found this one for xbob 360 and wii:


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, 
I was wondering why there isn't a smiley holding a Wii remote?
I found this one at Google Images, it's in GIF and the size is good and everything:





*+*












Please add it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless you have a better one.


----------



## lagman (Apr 9, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Couldn't find any smiley holding an xbox or 360
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remove the GBA icon from GBAtemp? never!
BTW, this is not the testing area guys


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 9, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Remove the GBA icon from GBAtemp? never!



That's not what I meant LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean make the smiley like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New ones:




















===
PC:




===
New PS3:




===
AND:


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 11, 2008)

I think GBAtemp should be mainly focused on handhelds.  After all, it is called *GBA*temp.  So all the smileys should be of handhelds.


----------



## BakuFunn (Apr 11, 2008)

I want a smily playing a DS




doesnt cut it for ninja gaiden


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> I think GBAtemp should be mainly focused on handhelds.  After all, it is called *GBA*temp.  So all the smileys should be of handhelds.



Can't argue with that . . .


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD They are all fucking win!
We need them NAO!


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 15, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Judge and Godot are the best IMO


----------



## SavageWaffle (Apr 20, 2008)

Cause the Wii isn't a Handheld.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 22, 2008)

I too want more smiley gifs surrounding games. Sorry, but its not secret that everyone wants a [Insert personal favorite platform/handheld] smileys and I dont suppose that its that big of a deal. Hopefully if we get a revision of the site maybe the mods will/can add them.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 24, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 29, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind a


Me too.


----------



## mikagami (Apr 29, 2008)

Why not just use the img tag if you want more emoticons?


----------



## superrob (Apr 29, 2008)

mikagami said:
			
		

> Why not just use the img tag if you want more emoticons?


Takes to much time.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 29, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> mikagami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







3 seconds wasted...What will I ever do?


----------



## mastermanna123 (Apr 29, 2008)

make a :yayinterwebz:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



cos without it, we would all just DIE! (refer to youtube poop)


----------



## Westside (Apr 29, 2008)

+1 for :wiirape:

Lol, just kidding guys...


----------



## Swip (Apr 30, 2008)

Make it :yaywiimote: hehehe its hand held isnt it?


----------



## drock360 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't see any harm in adding a yaywii emoticon.  Let's add it plz!


----------



## DarkAura (May 1, 2008)

I think we should get the old unsure emoticon back.  That was the awesome.  However, for the  thing, we might as well add every other console at the same time.  End sarcasm tag.


----------



## SkH (May 1, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And me too.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, 
I was wondering why there isn't a smiley holding a Wii remote?
I found this one at Google Images, it's in GIF and the size is good and everything:





*+*












Please add it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless you have a better one.


----------



## mikagami (May 1, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> mikagami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If a  emoticon really adds that much to your post, then I'd say it's worth the 3 seconds it takes.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 4, 2008)

I think it would be awesome to have an emoticon of a Wiimote breaking a TV à la:


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 6, 2008)

Hey, B-Blue, those are awesome!


----------



## distorted.freque (May 6, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> YAYWII sounds too much like YAOI



I actually thought someone was going to complain about not having yaoi in this site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the Phoenix Wright icons...they're awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I've seen them before so...meh.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 6, 2008)

Haha I remember when I made this thread way back.






I agree with the logic that we should not get it since it's a console, but only because by the same logic I would prefer GBAtemp to track PSP releases rather than Wii releases.


----------

